# Elle n'a pas de manteau noir



## emarebe

Per motivi di lavoro devo rispolverare il mio francese, anche per cose piuttosto elementari ...

volevo solo sapere se la forma negativa di "Elle a un manteau noir" è "Elle n'a pas de manteau noir" 

Grazie !!


----------



## patrovytt

emarebe said:


> Per motivi di lavoro devo rispolverare il mio francese, anche per cose piuttosto elementari ...
> 
> volevo solo sapere se la forma negativa di "Elle a un manteau noir" è "Elle n'a pas de manteau noir"
> 
> Grazie !!


potrebbe...


----------



## Emilio85

Elle n'a pas de manteau credo sia corretta. Credo anche che si possa dire elle n'a pas un manteau noir. Ma forse il senso cambia. Forse elle n'a pas de manteau noir significa che non ha, in generale, un cappotto nero. Ma elle n'a pas un manteau noir si riferisce ad una situazione specifica.

Credo che un/una madrelingua potrà spigarcielo un pò meglio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Emarebe e benvenuto/a su WRF !

*"Elle n'a pas de manteau noir"* è corretto e significa che non ha nessun cappotto nero nel suo guardaroba, anche che non ne indossa uno .
"Elle n'a pas un manteau noir" significa più verosimilmente che indossa un cappotto che non è nero . Può anche significare che ne ha due in guardaroba 
*La prima frase è quella usata,* e si può precisare aggiungendo "sur elle" (addosso) .


----------



## emarebe

Grazie mille per le preziose spiegazioni!

Ciao a tutti


----------

